# Freddie's Doing Road Racing



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Freddie's is going to do On-Road. 

After having what I consider a lot of people in the last few week come into my store and ask about road course racing I have decided to start racing road course on Saturday's. 

Starting this Saturday 1-13-07, we will devote the day to road course. If two people show, we will race two. We will run the same schedule as we do normally. Doors will open at 9:00 and racing starts at noon. 

For those who have not been to our facility we try to carry all of your racing needs. As racers show up we will start putting in more things to fit the road course crowd. Freddie's is a place that is here to stay and will be here long after you stop racing. Come see why so many oval guys come to Freddie's and start bring your road racing here. 

Any questions you can call the store or drop us an e-mail. Hope to see you on Saturday's


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Just in time...


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Goetz said:


> Just in time...


?????


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Goetz said:


> Just in time...


yeah I agree I took it as a sarcastic remark at first, but then I figured it wasn't. Who knows what he meant by it.


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Who knows what he meant by it.


I meant that it will be a nice alternative to driving to CEFX or Beaver on a weekly basis.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Gotcha :thumbsup: 

This Saturday we will see. "One must walk before you run" < I read that in a fortune cookie once


----------



## David Usnik (Oct 8, 2002)

Freddie - Is it the road course on carpet or asphalt? Do you have any pictures to post?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Its on Ozite, WE use the road rail system whish I know some maya not be fond of. We can always change that. but the track is pool table smooth and it 71 by 28 wide makes for a nice techinal course.


----------



## Brian Rice (Feb 21, 2005)

Freddie,

Is this the newer version of the CRC Fasttrack?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

ITs CRC ozite the road rail system I think is cool. I need to get some more dots.


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Brian Rice said:


> Is this the newer version of the CRC Fasttrack?


It is.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

What exactly is the "road rail system"? Just curious.

chuck


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

You know if you want to race road course just come.  

Unbeleivable bring your car and WANT to have a good time and dont sweat the small stuff.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Mackin said:


> What exactly is the "road rail system"? Just curious.
> 
> chuck


 Chuck,

It's a system that can be changed real quick. Plastic straight parts connected with round dots. Allows you to move and change quickly. Won't break cars when you hit it. You can probably find pictures on the web.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

I will put a picture up of this Saturday's track and layout Thursday


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Freddie, 
Didn't mean to piss you off. Just asking a question. Always heard good things about your track. Sorry. Just wondering though, why the switch from sun to sat. We could have two places to race on a weekend. Looking forward to coming over to race and have some fun.

chuck


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

I really am not switching from Sunday to Saturday. After our championship race in 2006 the road course just dried up, guys stopped coming. Now I have heard there are tracks that don't know what there doing, tracks that don't support their racers with parts, time etc. I have a good oval program up and running on Sundays, I would of continued to run the road with the oval, but like I said it dried up. I thought maybe devoting a day to nothing but road course those guys could come and have their own day to themselves. The track would stay road all day there would be no hurrying, just a relaxing day of racing. Not to mention a hobby store that supports the racers in having what they need right there. 

Lord knows I am open to race every Saturday and Sunday. There will be no skipping a week, on twice a month, or no Saturday this week Friday night that week, just a structured place to race is what I offer. I feel it will do just fine. 

People have voiced their opinion they didn't like the road rail system, It was safer for the cars but then those guys who can't drive go right up and over and hit a guy coming from the other direction, problem. Any way you do something there will be good points and bad points we can taylor it with a good group of road guys once we get a solid base. Its not like I dont have the experierence.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

sounds fun ill be out on the off weeks at the gate


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

What are the starting times on sats?

chuck


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Doors open at 9, racing starts at noon, once we get a core group of guys we can talk about alternatives


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Jim Herrmann is going down tomorrow.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Oh really , So I have people coming to race then tomarrow this will be a good thing I will get a picture of the track and layout for tomarrow in a little bit


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Oh really , So I have people coming to race then tomarrow this will be a good thing I will get a picture of the track and layout for tomarrow in a little bit


I can't wait till TOMARROW!! I"ll get to see Jim Herrmann in action!! and Daytona's only 29 days away!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

[/IMG] 

This months course :thumbsup:


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Booyah!


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

that looks good


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

No what would look good is to have a few heats of 6 cars at least running around it tomarrow :thumbsup: < that would be good !


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Freddie,
How did it go Saturday?


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

yyea how did it go


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

I didnt expect tons of people I got a few, That you must walk before you run thing is in play. Like I said before the road course will be set up every Saturday. All are welcome. WE will ahve fun thats for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

As predicted, Herrmann went down hard. That's how it went. He did finish a distant second, though.


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

Goetz said:


> He did finish a distant second, though.


Assuming you finished 9th, who won? :roll: :jest:


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Ha! That's awesome. However, my claim on 9th is only for National events. I can be a legitimate contender to win club races.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

What are people running on Sat? 12th, touring, BRP? I know this Sat the gate is open so not sure how many will be at Freddies....


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Well last wekend wasn't very big but like I said each and every Saturday we wil set up the road course and make a a road course day. I do know the gate is open but then so ? I think I have a bit more to offer than they do.


----------



## fastmicro1 (Dec 21, 2002)

I stopped in at Freddies yesterday, and I must say I was impressed. So much so that I would like to give a shot at racing there on saturdays. I'm just getting started with 1/12 scale and I really enjoy it. Freddie has been gracious enough to devote Saturday to road racing, and I think it's up to us to take advantage of a golden opportunity. That's why we are trying to get some guys together for Feb. 24 , and see if we can start a solid following. I know that there are some guys out there that have pan cars lying around collecting dust, how about putting together and coming out to have some fun. No stress, just come out and have a good time and hopefully make some new friends. Also thanks to Freddie for taking time answer our questions.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

I find it funny a bunch of guys keep going to a place whre they dont even want to be there ?  Strange if you ask me. On the 24 we will be here and we will ahve the parts on the wall if you brake. Imagine that ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

losiman2 said:


> hey freddie you gonna keep runnin road course on saturdays????





Freddie's Hobbies said:


> yes I am, with the exception of this coming saturday the 17th. My better half has us going on a mini vacation for three days. I have a few people wanting to race on the 24 when we will resume Saturday Road course days :thumbsup: All for you guys! !!





losiman2 said:


> ok thanks freddie some other track has a little to much drama going on so you will prob get a surge here pretty soon !!! have a nice mini vk... :thumbsup:


Hope to see you all on the 24th :thumbsup:


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

Freddie,

I'm looking foward to racing at your track. Not sure if I will make it the following weekend, but I'm sure I will get there soon.

What it the pit situation like? 

Pete


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Pit situation ? I have been told my pits are Really really! great!! :thumbsup: _( I dont get out of my hole that offten so I dont know first hand)_
There is nothing back yardish here. Pleaty of room right next to the track. I can seat 70 guys comfortably. Just come and enjoy a nice day of racing. I think we can get a nice group of core guys, and get a nice road course program going.


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

Thanks,

Sounds great . . .  

Pete


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Hey did I mention that we have a very nice Warm / cozy track / pit area / Stock Hobby store ? :thumbsup: 

Ok honest when it was 8 outside the otehr day it took its time warming up. Nut normally its 60 plus all day  

And a dedicated day to just road course :thumbsup: 

Just though I would add that, in case there are those who haven't been here, Plus me just being a smart A$$ :tongue:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

ok this Saturday is Road racing. Maybe we can get these two guys from over there, and those 4 from over there, and I can add a few, We could just have a nice day of Road racing. :thumbsup: 

Doors open at 8 and racing starts at noon See you all this Saturday :wave:


----------



## fastmicro1 (Dec 21, 2002)

As of right now two of us plan on being there to race on Sat. if anybody else would like to come out and race 1/12 with us in a more relaxed atmosphere to get some driving time on a different track come on out. Post here if you can make it. Just curious how many will be there.


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

Paint is drying!


----------



## Bigron (Dec 20, 2004)

*Directions please*

Please give directions coming from the cleveland area or from the Gate.Thanks


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Bigron said:


> Please give directions coming from the cleveland area or from the Gate.Thanks


Just on 480 heading east, when you get to Streetsboro it turns into Route 14. Go straight. Take Rt. 14 until you get to Chestnut Street Rt 44 make a right. 

Take Chestnut street into town, Go across main st. and at the second stop sign make a right. 
Go through two stops signs and its on the right about 300 feet. 

There is a short cut but its easier going back home that way and once you do it you will know the shorter way of getting here then. Its not well marked coming from Cleveland . Any questions just call 

Thanks for asking and see you Saturday :wave:


----------



## Bigron (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks for the directions.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Your welcome, hope to meet you this Saturday :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Just a reminder Doors open at 8 and racing starts at noon, see you tomarrow :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Well a lot of people missed a nice 60 plus degree day at Freddie's WE had a few and we drank cool refreshing beverages all day and had pizza and races, what more could you ask for? 

Thank to all those that came out :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKAHUNA (Nov 27, 2006)

where you posting results?????? working on zig zag 12th road car now. so i can come and zig zag . see you next week. we love yea fred :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: ie :thumbsup:


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey Fred! Whats the rule for 1/12--4 cell or 6 cell? I got 20 bucks on this!
Kid


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Kid Kahuna said:


> Hey Fred! Whats the rule for 1/12--4 cell or 6 cell? I got 20 bucks on this!
> Kid


4 Cells


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Brake the 1/12 scales out, racing this Saturday :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Our track is maybe 30 mins away from the gate, it may not be as big as the gate but its a nice track with plenty of perks :thumbsup:


----------



## fastmicro1 (Dec 21, 2002)

I am planning on being there Sat. as long as I don't get an earfull if I'm not there at 8:00 sharp. (nudge nudge). Had a good time last week, good pizza, challanging course. Looking forward to giving it another go.


----------



## 4-Cell Racer (Feb 13, 2007)

I am planning on being there sat. for the road course with my 1/12 scale. Had fun last week.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

My new News Letter is up and posted on my Asphalt Oval home page. I think some of you need to read it and rethink. Click the linnk below
News letter


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

Great news letter freddie
Don


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks Don, I alrady am working on next weeks one. I may not of wrote one in a while, but I have all kinds of concerns to address, people never cease to amaze me


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Thanks Don, I alrady am working on next weeks one. I may not of wrote one in a while, but I have all kinds of concerns to address, people never cease to amaze me


People never cease to amaze me either


----------



## Bigron (Dec 20, 2004)

Very good news letter thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Freddie,

What time do start racing on sats? I know you open at 8am. I want to come over and check your track out.
thanks
chuck


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

i think they start at 12?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Mackin said:


> Freddie,
> 
> What time do start racing on sats? I know you open at 8am. I want to come over and check your track out.
> thanks
> chuck



Check it out ?  Bring your car and play , Some road racers we have, Are you all just lazy ?


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

No some of us have lives and other comitments. Any time I post on your site you always come back with some smart ass reply. You still didn't answer my question about what time you start racing.

chuck


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

And by the way I don't hide behind some "phony" name


----------



## RCnoob (Feb 26, 2007)

Don,
Just wanted to thank you and the 1/12th scale guys for letting me run my RC18mt with you a couple weeks ago. 
Shue, thanks for all the tips!

Upside: just got a used 1/10th tc on ebay so I'll be able to participate more in this great hobby...
Downside1: tc won't be race ready for a few weeks while I save up and build on the rolling chassis.
Downside2: other commitments will probably limit my participation to every other week at best.
I'll try to check in on the forum a few days early when I know I'll be able to race.
Thanks again,
Rob C.

P.S. I'm one of those people new to the sport who had some serious hesitations when I checked out the last week or so of bashing (not the good 4x4 kind) on the forum!


----------



## marlborochippy (Dec 8, 2002)

Mackin said:


> No some of us have lives and other comitments. Any time I post on your site you always come back with some smart ass reply. You still didn't answer my question about what time you start racing.
> 
> chuck


If you read back farther it states he states doors open at 9 races at 12. its a great track get out there and run, and as allways have fun with the Smarty Pants freeddie:dude: . P.S. Hows my car doin freddie


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Thanks, That's all I wanted to know. It would take me an hour to get there, and all I wanted to know as if I needed to get there early. If I come that far I plan on racing.

chuck


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Chuck - 

My son and I went there yesterday. The current track is on the small side (Freddie is planning on building a 50x100 foot track and turning the existing track area into the pits). The track uses Road Rail, which takes some time to get used to, since if you hit the rail, you can get airborne pretty easily. I told my son he should get some pilot wings for the amount of time he was airborne. 

Freddie has a well stocked hobby shop, with several lines that most of the other hobby shops in NE Ohio don't carry. Pete stopped by while we we racing, so you can talk to him. I took both the 1/12 scale and Touring Car, but I feel that the current track is too small for TC, so I didn't run it. Lap times with the 1/12 were in the 7 - 10 second range.

I was unaware that Freddie has an allergy to Paragon. He does carry Jack the Gripper in the shop, so that is something to be aware of. Can you use Jack on tires you have already used Paragon on?

Oh, and the directions from Cleveland listed a few pages back had one error. The last statement about turning *right* at the second stop sign is incorrect. Bear left at that stop sign, and you will then see two yellow arrow signs on the left. Turn in at that driveway.

CJ


----------



## 4-Cell Racer (Feb 13, 2007)

Had fun on the road corse on sat. Rumor is there is going to be a few more showing up in the next week or two. Hope it keeps progressing like that. Well stocked store, clean facility, Great pit space, Good pizza that can be delivered,since racing starts at noon. Racing is ran at a nice pace. Plenty of time to get your batts. charged as long as you dont abuse that time. Thanks again Freddie!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

I try its all I can do. 
As for running on the road rails, the whole object is to go around the turns. 
As for on the small side ? compared to the Gate I think just about all tracks are small. Tito, Howard and a few othes run just fine with the 1/10 touring cars. Lets just say running here will make you a better driver. You will learn to go aorund a turn not cut through it, and when you go to a larger track it will be a cake walk compared to running such a tight track. Rememeber there is a world above ground :tongue:


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

freddie "The fastest slow guy u know" might have to come out and do some damage and im not that slow anymore 4th in the a LOL. should have had it but thats racing LOL


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

Right now I am planning on comming up this Saturday to Race. I will be bringing my 1/12 Ride, and may even break out my 1/18 Mini-T

I'll see if my brother wants to run my backup car.

See you then.
Pete


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

YA know ! ! !  

I know of a place you can race on Friday nights if given enough notice :tongue: 

I am wareing two hats, one to promote the hobby as a whole, and the other looking out for myself :thumbsup: 
Just being honest


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

hay freddyit looks like brp`s are comeing at ya sat. Marty TsB


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*1/12 too!*



Marty Mangione said:


> hay freddyit looks like brp`s are comeing at ya sat. Marty TsB


I spoke with Dave U, and he also plans on comming up on Saturday. 

Pete


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Freddie >> Order lot's of pizza :thumbsup:


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*BRP's*



BudBartos said:


> Freddie >> Order lot's of pizza :thumbsup:


Bud, Hope to see you Saturday. If you are planning on being there, let me know.

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

You know guys; I said it in my newsletter, the gate is a great place. We should be thankful its here along with all of the countries top talent right in our own back yard. 

I have to ware two hats, and I must say it’s hard at times. I am glad we will have a nice group here this Saturday. I already got Gaylord to watch the store and I will talk my little honey into serving up the pizza. Just like Sunday’s. Last weekend I had to do both. With just the 4 guys here, it was sort of play practice. This Saturday everyone will have my full attention. 

The doors will open at 8 and we will be racing at noon. I suggest people who have not raced here before come and practice a bit. The road rails and the tight track is something your not use to. Time to become a better driver. 

As for the BRP guys? Theodore lent me his car. I am going to come out and play with you boys, this should prove to be exciting in itself
:thumbsup: 

See you all Saturday, let me kow whos all coming so I have an idea. Thank you all ahead of time :wave:


----------



## 4-Cell Racer (Feb 13, 2007)

Freddie, I plan on being there this sat. with my 1/12 scale. Looking forward to it.

Mike Kelbly


----------



## fastmicro1 (Dec 21, 2002)

I'm planning on being there too, gonna try to keep all four wheels on the carpet this time. Seems to go faster that way.:tongue: 

Tom


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Pete >> I will be there!!!


----------



## GRIZZLY-A (Jan 25, 2002)

Pete, Zach and i are thinking about coming down with our 1/12's.Will let everyone know closer to the end of the week.

Ray


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Love to have ya :thumbsup:


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> YA know ! ! !
> 
> I know of a place you can race on Friday nights if given enough notice :tongue:
> 
> ...


Fred!! we found out why you wear 2 hats!!!!

Paint is drying on the 1/12 as we speak!!!
Kid


----------



## David Usnik (Oct 8, 2002)

GRIZZLY-A said:


> Pete, Zach and i are thinking about coming down with our 1/12's.Will let everyone know closer to the end of the week.
> 
> Ray


Are you waiting to see if you grow a set before the end of the week?:jest:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

David Usnik said:


> Are you waiting to see if you grow a set before the end of the week?:jest:


MAN ! talk about calling you out ! ! 

Remember if your not winning your loosing :tongue:


----------



## BIGKAHUNA (Nov 27, 2006)

You Running Brp Cars Road Race?????


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

I thought it was, if you're not whining you're winning


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

ok freddie im comming and ill try not to roll LOL


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

I spoke with my brother, and he is up in the air yet on comming on Saturday. Other pending commitments. But I'll keep working on him 

I've even told him he could run my backup 1/12 car! If anyone has an extra body for a 12L4, I may need to borrow it. I painted up my new ride, but by old bodies are trashed, so I don't have a lid for Danny if he decides to come!

My other new bodies are in the paint shop, masked and design layed out, but I don't want to rush the process for this weekend, so I know I will not have them done in time.

Later,
Pete


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes BRP on the road course !!!! Saturday


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

yep yep see ya sat freddie !!! can't wait for the pizza  i mean racing ya thats it racing..


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Sorry to disapoint, but my litle honey will be in class 
Saturday. gaylord will be you sexy server. No who ever gets excited about that we need to worry about :drunk: < to many "POP'S"


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

Can`t wait till Sat!!!!!


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

same here lol


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

me 3 gotta try my new ride but looks like i gotta close my eyes when i get pizza :freak:


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

Getting prep'ed for Saturday. Should be an awsome turn out! 

Looks like Dan will be there too, so Team Medved will be in full force!

Time to put the primary and secondary cars in the hauler!

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## GRIZZLY-A (Jan 25, 2002)

Dave,we will see you on sat.,as for the growin things,there plenty big enough to race with you.see ya then. 

Ray


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

Ray,

I'm going to try and come out on Saturday and see you guys.
But it will be later in the day.

Tracy


----------



## David Usnik (Oct 8, 2002)

GRIZZLY-A said:


> Dave,we will see you on sat.,as for the growin things,there plenty big enough to race with you.see ya then.
> 
> Ray


SWEET!

Mackin - Any chance of seeing you on Saturday?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

So how much pizza should I order 1....2 ?


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

i would say 2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

heyy freddie the fastest slow guy u know is comming so u know u got trouble


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

tcian said:


> heyy freddie the fastest slow guy u know is comming so u know u got trouble


Hey everyone is welcome.  It looks like this Saturday is going to be a nice day :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

there will be several brp guys there... not sure how many for sure though.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

i like maybe 10 brps ,freddie ill try to keep it on the track


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

10 BRP's and how many 1/12 scales ?


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

keep it on all 4 wheels first then mabey you can keep it on the track... :tongue: but keep in mind freddie's gonna race with us for the summer series and i think you got a target on your bumper with his name on it... :devil:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Ok I give who is > tcain ?


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

ian the kid who wise cracked ya last brp race at your place... the one ya picked on the rest of the day :devil: i loved it do it again do it again HA!!! lol !!! sorry ian i had to.. hes your new little buddy freddie...


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Oh this is good I have someone to mess with Saturday then  The cats out of the bag now  < worried now


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

he's gettin better at drivin though he placed 4th in the a last week :thumbsup: we all do what we can to help em out then he starts kickin our butts thats not right.... :freak:


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

errrerrrr lol u can pick on me sounds good im doing alot better lol


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

look at it this way ian he wouldn't pick on ya if he didn't like ya.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

you better hope I run out of time Getting Theo's cars ready. Or some beginner is going to spank a bunch of people


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

true.....


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

i've seen theo's car it'll take you days to get it up to par...lol... :tongue: dont forget i got your motor freddie :devil:


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

Looks like my brother isn't going to make it. I think he will be wrenching on a full scale car, I think my nephews.

I still plan on being there. Dave, don't forget, save me a pit spot!

See you in a few days,
Pete


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Medved said:


> Dave, don't forget, save me a pit spot!
> 
> Pete


How many people do you think is going to be here ?


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*1/12*



Freddie's Hobbies said:


> How many people do you think is going to be here ?


Myself, Dave U, Ray and Zak Adams, I believe Joe and his son, it sounded like a few others as well for 1/12 checking from some of the other threads.

You would need to ask Bud about the BRP guys. 

Sounds like it will be a good turn out! Looking foward to it.

See you on Saturday!
Pete


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Well all I can say is I will try me best to make you all feel at home, and hope you have a good time


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

*Not this week*



Medved said:


> I believe Joe and his son


Pete - 

We won't be there this week, as my son is in the middle school version of Academic Challenge at Wadsworth Middle School.

CJ


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

I forgot!

Lets see if this link works! We might be able to get a good idea of how many and what classes.

<a href="http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.asp?u=747083455056">Click here to take survey</a>


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*I goofed! Try this link.*

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.asp?u=747083455056


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Kids I tell ya 

Click here for the link


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

I'll post the results Friday Evening!


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

losiman2 said:


> i would say 2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


THE WAY LOSIBOY2 EATS IT...YOU HAD BETTER ORDER 4 :lol:  :jest:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

tcian said:


> errrerrrr lol u can pick on me sounds good im doing alot better lol


JUST REMEMBER IAN.....THIS TIME WE TURN LEFT AND RIGHT..... :devil: :devil:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

DAVON said:


> JUST REMEMBER IAN.....THIS TIME WE TURN LEFT AND RIGHT..... :devil: :devil:


He was doing that on the oval , same same  :roll:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> He was doing that on the oval , same same  :roll:


NO,HE'S PRETTY GOOD TURNING LEFT....HE HAS TO GET BETTER ON THE RIGHTS :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

DAVON said:


> THE WAY LOSIBOY2 EATS IT...YOU HAD BETTER ORDER 4 :lol:  :jest:


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM PIZZZZZZZZZA   :lol: :lol: :jest:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

See...He's Already Drooling...I Bet He Screwed Up His Keyboard Just Typing In His Last Post  :roll: :tongue:


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*As of this morning.*



Medved said:


> http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.asp?u=747083455056


As of this morning

*Saturday*







*80*% *8*
Sunday 0% 0

BRP







60% 6








*1/12 *







*80*% *8*


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Well I am thinking one pizza should be plenty :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Is that one for ME ??????????

Freddie >> I have a BRP car ready for some fun !!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Ok tubbies I will order two :hat: < with plenty of pops


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

its ok freddie bud and i have reserved spots at the front of the line... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :hat: :hat:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

I ordered two pizzas, you boys better be hungry :hat: 

Doors open at 8:00 you boys better come and pratice. The 1/12 scale boys need it :tongue:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You heard that Guys Eat up  Ther may be some leftovers since Tang will not be there


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Without pat here winning tomarrow will be a sinch :thumbsup:


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

Some updated numbers. 

Saturday 81.2% 13 
Sunday 12.5% 2 

BRP 56.2% 9 
1/12 62.5% 10


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Wow Freddie,your maiden voyage into BRP racing,and you are running the house car,with the speed legend twisting wrenches for you.....Guido must make some excellent pizza!!


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

lol....


----------



## dell (Aug 6, 2006)

for sale

brp car built and tuned by wayne gerber jr. this will included everything i bought from gerber jr., motors, tires, parts, tools. well over $200.00 worth of equipment. would like to get $150.00

reuben diaz (440)315-1297


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

We had a real nice time today. I want to thank all of those who came out. Hope to see you all soon. Here is todays race results.

Freddie's 

03-10-2007 


Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP: 
Bud Bartos with 33/5:03.75

-- BRP - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 30 5:01.23 Bud Bartos :thumbsup: 
2 4 29 5:10.70 Jeff Morgan :drunk: 
3 5 28 5:08.62 Freddie :tongue: 
4 3 28 5:11.95 Dave Lazor 
5 2 26 5:10.45 Marty   
6 7 24 5:01.95 Ian Vrana 
7 6 23 5:05.55 Don Deutsch 
8 8 22 5:11.53 Dave Sees 

Best Heat Lap/Time for 1/12 Road: 
Peter Medved with 60/8:03.69

-- 1/12 Road - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 61 8:05.60 Peter Medved 
2 2 59 8:04.64 Ray Adams 
3 5 58 8:00.57 Howard 
4 3 58 8:01.41 David usnik 
5 4 57 8:08.64 Chuck Mackin 

-- 1/12 Road - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 54 8:00.19 Zach Adams 
2 2 53 8:02.77 Mickael Kelbly 
3 3 49 8:03.53 Tom 
4 4 20 3:17.43 Jeff Morgan


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Or you can go to this link

Race Results :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks alot freddie had a great time to day


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

thanks freddie i sucked reaaaaaaally bad but had fun bein airborn :thumbsup: :thumbsup: and i thought brps where onroad only cars they can go offroadin...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes good time today !!!!

Will see Ya all next Sat :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

THANKS FREDDIE HAD A GREAT TIME TODAY(AS USUAL)....The Track Is Alot Of Fun,can't Wait For Next Week......Hey Freddie,why Didn't I Get a Smiley Face Next To My Name   I Feel Left Out...BUT I STILL HAD FUUUUUUUUUUUUN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

I had fun as well!! I think that track needs some RC18s, double up the road rails and we can have us a whoops section!
Bump y'all later!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Hey Freddie , Had a great time yesterday! Now I know "road rails" are. Yahoo!

chuck


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

I am glad you enjoyed yourselves. We need to get Chris and Jimmy over here with you guys. That would be a fun day racing :thumbsup: 

You know !next time you guys need to crack open a few of those cool refreshing beverages with me :dude:


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

Great job Freddy!!! TsB


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

Freddie,

Thanks for having us this weekend. Very nice facility. Your track reminds me of old school days, literaly . . . back in when I first starting racing at Shorgate Elementry School. Short track, Fast, and technical. It a big difference from the Gate. 

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Your always welcome Pete, Bring friends next time. I really enjoyed seeing 4-5 cars nose to tail going through that course without hitting eveything. Oh wait it was only nose to tail every time you passed someone  

Just how I saw it. It was cool for me to have a nice group of quality drivers here this past Saturday, Thanks everyone :wave:


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Anybody up for a little 1/12th scale this Sat?

chuck


----------



## 4-Cell Racer (Feb 13, 2007)

I plan on being there with my 1/12 scale. Had fun last sat.!

Mike Kelbly


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*Good Show*



Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Your always welcome Pete, Bring friends next time. I really enjoyed seeing 4-5 cars nose to tail going through that course without hitting eveything. Oh wait it was only nose to tail every time you passed someone
> 
> Just how I saw it. It was cool for me to have a nice group of quality drivers here this past Saturday, Thanks everyone :wave:


Yeah, I tried to get my brother out, but I think he was just afraid to get beat! 

Dave, Ray and I have had many great races . . . on any given' day, any one of us could win it! It was good to race with Chuck again. I think after a few race days and him getting his 1/12 setup working, I may be chasing him! . . . maybe . . .


----------



## David Usnik (Oct 8, 2002)

Saturday was a good time. Freddie, you have a nice little setup down there. The small track and fast lap times definitely keeps you on your toes for the full 8 minutes. One lapse in concentration and before you know it, you're a lap down. Just to let you know, I had nightmares on Saturday night about Road Rails! 

All in all it was alot of fun and I love racing against Pete, Ray, and Chuck. Chuck, it was good to see you again. Don't be such a stranger.


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*Road Rail*

The Road Rail system isn't that bad, as long as you "respect the rail". As Dave said, the track is like one big DOT! Stay in the groove and you'll be fine, too close, and you will not be going the the direction you intended.

While there is the potental of getting head into on-comming traffic, I think everyone did a relativily good job of staying in their lanes.

With the track being very tight . . . and passing lanes very limited . . . Racing was very intense. I tried to be patient and wait for mistakes to make a move. There were a number of times I could catch a car, but just had to wait until the time was right to pass. It made for very fun, close, and exciting racing.

I think on the bigger tracks, horse power plays a bigger roll, but the shorter tracks can make the battery/motor wars, less of a factor.

Pete


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Freddie - did you feel the earth quake?


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*After shocks*

I think you are just feeling aftershocks from some of the cars going hitting the wall!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Micro_Racer said:


> Freddie - did you feel the earth quake?


As was at my mother and fathers house in Walton Hills. We were sitting on the coutch and it felt and sounded like an explosion. We went outsdie to look and was nothing. Only when I started to drive home I heard it on the radio. 

COOL :dude:


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

Wasn't an earthquake! Big Kahuna's Lipo pack BLEW UP!!!! lol!!!!!
TOO FUNNY!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Over 10 BRP's on for this Saturday any 1/12 scale going to show up ? It looked to be pretty fun last week. Lets you hone your skills a little :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKAHUNA (Nov 27, 2006)

Is Freddie Racing Brp Cars Sat. ??????????


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Maybe it is there finally points race. I dont want to make them look to slow :dude:


----------



## BIGKAHUNA (Nov 27, 2006)

:wave: Kid Kahuna! Did You Eat Beans???? TO FUNNY. EARTH QUAKE :hat:


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

OOOPS! Sorry! Luv that Wendy's Chili!! LOL


----------



## fastmicro1 (Dec 21, 2002)

I'm planning on being there Sat. w/my 1:12 scale. I'll try not to hit so much stuff.


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*No Racing this weekend for me*

Can't make it this Saturday . . .


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

See ya sat!!! Marty TsB


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm going to try to make my first trip to Freddie's Sat. to race 1/12th scale. (If the old flyin' saucer can make it through the snow they're talking about that is)


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

had a great time other than almost takeing TANGS ball out LOL sorry ian


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I had a geat time also. Those road ramps led to some spectacular launches, that's for sure. Freddie you have a PM.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Was that a basket ball ????


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

i think that was boccie balls he was referring to  this is pat  this is pat marshaling for ian :freak:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

losiman2 said:


> i think that was boccie balls he was referring to  this is pat  this is pat marshaling for ian :freak:


AND HERE WAS THE CROWD :lol:  :lol:


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

ok i almost fell off of the drivers stand


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

My car was at the other end of the track and I just caught it out of the corner of my eye. I was laughing so hard I couldn't hardly drive the next couple of laps. I'm seriously thinking about getting a new V2 and running the summer series. The cars are fun and it seems like a great group of guys running them.


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

yes they are a blast and our group of guys is the best everyone helps everyone yet we still compete and the trophy's at the end are AWSOME !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Martin 710 >>> That would be great !!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Freddie - I was thinking about comming out road racing this Saturday with my 1/12 scale - do you have a few that race?


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Micro, the only onroad has been when the BRP's are there. The'ye going to be doing rock crawling in the morning and BRP's on the oval in the afternoon this Saturday.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

martian 710 - thanks - BRP oval starts at 5PM - I have a party to attend Saturday night, so I was thinking I would race 1/12 road in the afternoon...


----------

